# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  محاضرة في الإجراءات الجنائية بعنوان "مشتملات الحكم الجنائي"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بطلابي الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الرابعة ( انتظام - انتساب - شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية ) بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نظرا لما تمر به البلاد من مواجهة لفيرس الكورونا

سأتابع مع حضراتكم المحاضرات على صفحتي على المنتدى وكذلك اليوتيوب

ومرفق لينك المحاضرة المعنونة بــ "مشتملات الحكم الجنائي"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp022QEQgGo

ويمكننا التواصل على المنتدى لمن لديه أي سؤال في المحاضرة

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها

----------

